# DIY CO2 out of fire extinguisher



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

sounds dangerous


----------



## ste_hughes (Oct 9, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> sounds dangerous


there only a large CO2 bottle with a handle on :icon_roll


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

http://www.barrreport.com/co2-aquatic-plant-fertilization/3401-fire-extinguisher-co2.html


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

that sounds pretty risky :X


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

My CO2 tank IS an old fire extinguisher. Unless you are buying it already converted, don't bother. It is a fair bit of work to have it be safe. The people who do it are professionals, usually.


----------



## PDX-PLT (Feb 14, 2007)

ste_hughes said:


> there only a large CO2 bottle with a handle on :icon_roll


In the UK, apparently so. Here in the States, "fire extinquisher" means something much different to most people. Most household units are the Dry Chemical type, that puts out some type of fire-inhibiting power when activated. 'not something used want to use with a fish tank.


----------



## pb300 (Aug 10, 2008)

If you can find the valve to replace the trigger it would probably not be too much of a project. The threads do not need any teflon tape or loctite as the pressure inside the tank is enough to push the threads together and seal them. The worst that would happen is there would be a leak around the valve and this would be caught while filling the tank.

"sounds dangerous" for me starts when you're messing with 4500psi paintball tanks. Good thing they wrapped in carbon fiber.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

PDX-PLT said:


> In the UK, apparently so. Here in the States, "fire extinquisher" means something much different to most people. Most household units are the Dry Chemical type, that puts out some type of fire-inhibiting power when activated. 'not something used want to use with a fish tank.


Still uses co2 to propel said powder. Just had the extinguishers on our ambulances checks. I assure you this is possible, but usually too costly to justify.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

pb300 said:


> If you can find the valve to replace the trigger it would probably not be too much of a project. The threads do not need any teflon tape or loctite as the pressure inside the tank is enough to push the threads together and seal them. The worst that would happen is there would be a leak around the valve and this would be caught while filling the tank.
> 
> "sounds dangerous" for me starts when you're messing with 4500psi paintball tanks. Good thing they wrapped in carbon fiber.


Nah, that isn't dangerous. It is only 68cu in. When tanks fail they fail in a crack pattern, not an explosion like people think. 

We use carbon fiber scba tanks for our rescue rig and they are much larger and strapped to my back. Still not afraid. It is more dangerous to DRIVE the ambulance than it is to wear the pack. (most deaths in EMS happen in vehicles operating code 3(lights and sirens), not in crazy freak accidents.)


----------



## xGROMx (Sep 2, 2008)

PDX-PLT said:


> In the UK, apparently so. Here in the States, "fire extinquisher" means something much different to most people. Most household units are the Dry Chemical type, that puts out some type of fire-inhibiting power when activated. 'not something used want to use with a fish tank.


Dude, there are many types of fire extinguishers. Not all of them are like the one in your kitchen. They even make one that when you use it you can hear the OZone ripping open, haha (Halon)


----------



## PDX-PLT (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm aware of that. I was commenting that, when someone in Europe talks about using one for DIY CO2, they are likely to get puzzled responses along the lines of "sounds dangerous", unless they further explain they are talking about the pure compressed CO2-type, which here I've only seen in commercial kitchen fire suppression systems.


----------



## ste_hughes (Oct 9, 2008)

its just a language barrier

i can't really explain anymore as i was asking if it was possible. i was looking for a large co2 capacity bottle so i do not have to refill as much. this means its less hassle in the future. i was looking at maybe having 2/3 and have a reserve so i never have to take co2 offline to get them refilled in a system i am planned

i am also looking at brewers bottles of co2 if i can find one


----------



## yankus (Oct 18, 2008)

4500psi Paintball tanks hold compressed air not co2 and they are perfectly safe (yes i play paintball) a thought i had was a pair of 20 ounce co2 paintball tanks they only operate at around 1800psi, buy 2 on/off paintball ASA's, a T junction and paintball steel braid lines and screw them all together. That way you run 1 tank at a time, when the first tank gets empty you can switch to the second one while you're having the first filled. as long as you're bubbling it slowly they should last a while


----------



## pb300 (Aug 10, 2008)

I run a setup like yankus described just without the t and on/off's. To date my whole setup has only cost around $30. If you're looking for a cheap option used paintball stuff is the way to go.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

<--- Wonders if there will be a case where he will need a fire extinguisher and grabs his co2 tank by accident


I wanna do one outta a NOS bottle lols


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

yankus said:


> 4500psi Paintball tanks hold compressed air not co2 and they are perfectly safe (yes i play paintball) a thought i had was a pair of 20 ounce co2 paintball tanks they only operate at around 1800psi, buy 2 on/off paintball ASA's, a T junction and paintball steel braid lines and screw them all together. That way you run 1 tank at a time, when the first tank gets empty you can switch to the second one while you're having the first filled. as long as you're bubbling it slowly they should last a while


Of course you could just buy the Red Sea paintball system...

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-regulators/red-sea-co2-regulator.html


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

You'll need to revalve the fire extinguisher, and that should be done by a professional. That being said, I got a free CO2 fire extinguisher, had it re-valved, hydro-tested and filled for a bit less than you could purchase a new cylinder here in the states.


----------



## pb300 (Aug 10, 2008)

Here's what you need to turn the fire extinguisher into a regular tank.

Take the trigger valve off, wrap some teflon on the new one (just to be on the safe side), screw new valve on. Done.


----------

